# AIO Pumpe regulieren?



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Dezember 2020)

Moin, ich habe seit heute ein MSI Z 490 MPG und eine Cooler Master ML 240L RGB V2 verbaut. Ich habe die Pumpe (3Pin) am Pump Fan (4pin) Stecker und die Lüfter am CPU Fan Stecker. So jetzt läuft die Pumpe ja auf 100% (Viele meinen ja das muss so sein, andere es ist egal?) das ist mir aber etwas zu laut. Wenn ich im Bios eine  manuelle Kurve erstellen will geht die Pumpe aber immer ganz aus oder nur 100% bei Smart Fan an oder aus. Kann man das sonst noch wie regulieren? Dankeschön!


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> So jetzt läuft die Pumpe ja auf 100% (Viele meinen ja das muss so sein, andere es ist egal?)


Es ist ziemlich einfach:
Es gibt Pumpen die eine Regelung (PWM oder über Spannungsänderung) erlauben und das dauerhaft können und es gibt andere Pumpen die das nicht können und davon wenn mans trotzdem versucht kaputt gehen.

Das schwierige ist hin und wieder nur herauszufinden, welche Variante in der eigenen Kühllösung steckt. Die Info gibts in der Regel beim Hersteller - wenn der aber schon nichts von einer Regelbarkeit bewirbt und auch nur ein 3-Pin Anschluss dran ist ist die Chance ziemlich hoch dass die Pumpe auf 100% laufen muss.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Dezember 2020)

Mit 3-Pin hast du keine PWM Regelung und so wird die Pumpe per Spannung reguliert. Manche Pumpen dürfen nicht geregelt werden, da die Spannung dann zum anlaufen  nicht ausreicht. Denn zum anlaufen muss eine bestimmte Spannung anliegen. Regelst du dein Pumpe gehst du selbst das Risiko ein das sie Schaden nimmt. In der Regel kann versucht werden statt auf 12v mit 7v zu regulieren. Darunter sollte man aber nicht gehen, da eine Pumpe sonst während des Betriebs ausgehen kann oder nicht mit dem Rechner mit startet. Ohne Alarmfunktion was sich auf die Drehzahl der Pumpe besitzt würdest du sonst ein Ausfall der Pumpe gar nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2020)

Wenns nur das Anlaufen wäre wäre es kein Problem (sofern man dann eine Spannung wählt die zum anlaufen reicht). Das Problem ist ein anderes: Betreibst du eine Pumpe die dafür nicht ausgelegt ist mit sagen wir 9V statt 12V dann wird der Elektromotor langsamer drehen aber mehr Belastung haben und damit die Stromstärke erhöhen (siehe Beispielbildchen unten). Das kann zu Schäden am Motor oder der Elektronik desselben führen und das ist der Grund, warum nicht regelbare Pumpen sterben wenn man sie mit (deutlich) zu wenig Spannung betreibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kann dir passieren, dass du die fließenden Ströme bei einer Drehzahlreduktion von 3000 auf 2500 UPM schon mehr als verdoppelst. Und das killt das Ding auf Dauer.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Dezember 2020)

Mmm, jetzt hab ich angst weiter daran rumzuspielen


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2020)

Naja, bei ner so "günstigen" AiO kannste halt auch nicht das volle Programm erwarten was Features wie Regelbarkeit betrifft. Ich würde die weiter bei 100% betreiben. Alles andere scheint nicht vorgesehen zu sein und kann (nicht muss) zum Ausfall der Pumpe führen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Bios eine manuelle Kurve erstellen will geht die Pumpe aber immer ganz aus oder nur 100% bei Smart Fan an oder aus. Kann man das sonst noch wie regulieren? Dankeschön!


wenn du eine regelbare Pumpe willst, musst du schlicht mehr Geld investieren.
Die Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser kann das. Kostet aber auch.








						Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 240 ab € 164,28 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 240 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 7… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Dezember 2020)

Also das ist mir echt zu laut, die Glätscherwasser interessiert mich auch, dann werde ich mir die mal ansehen
Das sie nicht zu den teuersten zählt ist mir klar, jedoch liest man oft das die Pumpe kaum hörbar sei, was ich so leider nicht bestätigen kann


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2020)

Das mit der Lautstärke is immer so ne Sache. Die einen halten für unhörbar, was für andere störend laut ist. Und das muss nicht mal direkt mit dem Schalldruck sondern mit der Charakteristik zu tun haben (ein Lüfterrauschen kann trotz dass es lauter ist weniger störend sein als ein Pumpenbrummen).
Aber wenn du etwas empfindlicher bist vergiss unhörbar bei AiOs - es gibt gute leise Modelle - aber hörbar sind die alle.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Dezember 2020)

Naja ich bin jetzt auch nicht soo empfindlich, bin eigentlich nur aus optischen Gründen auf eine AiO gewechselt. Aber wie du bereits gesagt hast ist das ja für jeden anders vom empfinden her.
Kurze Frage, wollte jetzt nochmal im Bios schauen und jetzt geht meine Maus nicht mehr im Bios?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Dezember 2020)

edit: Die Maus geht wieder, ka was da los ist. Jedenfalls habe ich herausgefunden dass wenn ich bei der Pump Steuerung auf DC Stelle kann ich die Pumpe per Smart Fan Steuer. Hab sie mal zur probe auf 9v - 1900rpm bis 40 grad. Ist schon wesentlich angenehmer nur bin ich mir jetzt halt unsicher...


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Also das ist mir echt zu laut, die Glätscherwasser interessiert mich auch, dann werde ich mir die mal


Du kannst ja hier mal lesen und eventuell nachfragen, wenn dich was interessiert.





						[Usertest] Alttagstest Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 240
					

Hallo zusammen :D  Wie einige bereits wissen, hab ich mir die o.g. AiO ja auch bestellt und versprochen ein paar Werte zu liefern. Ich werde hier kein Review schreiben über jegliche Packungsbeilagen, oder irgendwas, sondern viel mehr wie die AiO so im Alltag performed und vor allem einige offene...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## IICARUS (5. Dezember 2020)

Im Rechner meines Sohnes haben wir diese AIO eingebaut und als ich sie in der Hand hielt konnte ich weder was hören, noch eine Vibration spüren. Musste sogar ins Sichtglas schauen um zu schauen ob überhaut die Pumpe läuft. Vorteil dieser AIO ist kein Alu als Radiator verbaut zu haben und die AIO ist auch jederzeit erweiterbar.









						Alphacool Eisbär Aurora 360 im Test - mehr als nur eine simple All-in-One Kompaktwasserkühlung | Review | igor´sLAB
					

Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind, zumindest aus Sicht der RGB-Illuminaten und Regenbogen-Süchtigen. Denn Alphacool hat die Eisbär mit adressierbaren LED auch optisch noch einmal etwas aufgehübscht.




					www.igorslab.de
				












						Alphacool Eisbär Aurora 360 im Test – mehr als nur eine simple All-in-One Kompaktwasserkühlung! | igor´sLAB
					

Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind, zumindest aus Sicht der RGB-Illuminaten und Regenbogen-Süchtigen. Denn Alphacool hat den die Eisbär mit adressierbaren LED auch optisch noch einmal etwas aufgehübscht.




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Dezember 2020)

Danke, aber da sagt mir die Glätscherwasser optisch mehr zu


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich stehe jetzt zwischen der Gletscherwasser und der 
1 / 11
Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum SE v2​
Was würdet ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2020)

Wenn es rein um P/L geht sind die Liquid Freezer afaik kaum zu schlagen:








						Preisgekrönte CPU-Wasserkühlungen | ARCTIC
					

Höchste Effizienz trifft auf absolute Stille bei bestem Preisleistungsverhältnis. ► Hier die weltweitgefeierte AiO-Serie kaufen ► Kostenlose Lieferun…




					www.arctic.ac
				



Haben richtig gute Lüfter aus dem Haus-Sortiment und die Pumpe ist PWM regelbar. Nicht umsonst plant PCGH gerade eine Abwandlung unter eigenem Namen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (7. Dezember 2020)

Nein, die kommt leider aus optischen Gründen nicht in Frage, ich stehe zwischen den oben genannten


----------



## DOcean (7. Dezember 2020)

Mal noch ein paar grundsätzliche Anmerkungen...

4Pin Anschluss -> 12V,GND,Tacho,PWM imho das beste was es zur Zeit für Lüfter/Pumpe gibt

3Pin Anschluss -> 12V,GND,Tacho 2 Möglichkeiten zu steuern/reglen
1. (heißt häufig DC) Die 12V sind keine 12V mehr, das MB/die Steuerung muss stellt eine Spannung zwischen 0 und 12V zur Verfügung
2. (häufig PWM) die 12V werden schnell ein und ausgeschaltet -> in Summer ergibt sich dann weniger als 12V (50% 12V und 50% 0V -> 6V effektiv)

1. und 2. haben jeweils unterschiedliche Vor- und Nachteile. Welche jetzt mit deiner Variante am besten funktioniert je auch stark von der Pumpe/Lüfter ab.

@Incredible Alk
beziehen sich deine Ausführung auf 1. und 2. ?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (7. Dezember 2020)

Wie gesagt mit DC konnte ich die Pumpe erfolgreich drosseln, mit 9v ist sie schon deutlich leiser und Temps passen auch, jetzt sind die Lüfter der AiO das lauteste da sie so komisch rattern, selbst bei 600rpm (weniger geht nicht)


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Dezember 2020)

Das Problem steigender Stromstärken bei eMotoren die mit geringerer Drehzahl stärker belastet werden besteht immer, egal ob du die Drehzahl durch konstant niedrigere Spannung oder durch PWM erreichst. Wenn der Motor und seine Elektronik dafür ausgelegt ist ist das auch gar kein Thema nur sind die billig AiOs das eben nicht (sonst hätte die Pumpe nen 4-pin ). Es trotzdem zu erzwingen kann funktionieren nur ists halt Glück wie lange die Pumpe das mitmacht. Das kann auch jahrelang gutgehen aber bei solchen Aktionen sind die Ausfallraten schon hoch.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ich stehe jetzt zwischen der Gletscherwasser und der
> 1 / 11
> Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum SE v2​
> Was würdet ihr empfehlen ?



Gletscherwasser!
Bei Alpenföhn darfst du die Pumpe auch drosseln per Spannung. Pumpe ist akkustisch x-fach besser als Corsair


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Nein, die kommt leider aus optischen Gründen nicht in Frage, ich stehe zwischen den oben genannten


die Gletscherwasser Pumpe kannst du und musst du manuell regeln, wenn du es leise haben willst.
Die Alpenföhn Lüfter sind meiner meinung nach eine bis zwei Klassen besser als die Lüfter von Corsair.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (7. Dezember 2020)

ok danke, dann wird es wohl die Alpenföhn


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (9. Dezember 2020)

Hab die AiO beim ausbauen mal aufrecht hingestellt, sobald der Radiator Kontakt zum Tisch hat oder an der Decke angeschraubt ist, rattern die Lüfter, sobald er in der Luft schwebt nicht mehr?!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem steigender Stromstärken bei eMotoren die mit geringerer Drehzahl stärker belastet werden besteht immer, egal ob du die Drehzahl durch konstant niedrigere Spannung oder durch PWM erreichst. Wenn der Motor und seine Elektronik dafür ausgelegt ist ist das auch gar kein Thema nur sind die billig AiOs das eben nicht (sonst hätte die Pumpe nen 4-pin ). Es trotzdem zu erzwingen kann funktionieren nur ists halt Glück wie lange die Pumpe das mitmacht. Das kann auch jahrelang gutgehen aber bei solchen Aktionen sind die Ausfallraten schon hoch.



Gerade bei sehr billigen Pumpen ist nicht damit zu rechnen, dass die [nicht vorhandene] Elektronik zwischen verschiedenen Betriebsmodi umschaltet (wie soll man sich eigentlich Stern- und Dreiecksschaltung bei einem 4 poligen Motor vorstellen?). Da sitzen die gleichen Motoren drin, wie in Lüftern und mit Ausnahme von einem kompletten Stillstand gibt es keine großen Unterschiede im Stromfluss. Aber der Schmierfilm in den Lagern baut sich unterhalb einer gewissen, bei betroffenen Produkten aber selten bekannten Mindestdrehzahl möglicherweise nicht auf, was ebenso tödlich ist.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (11. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir jetzt die Kraken X53 bestellt


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> wie soll man sich eigentlich Stern- und Dreiecksschaltung bei einem 4 poligen Motor vorstellen?


Ihr sprecht hier doch hoffentlich von Gleichstrommotoren die in den AiO Pumpen sitzen.   

Also ich hab in meiner Lehre von Stern- und Dreieckschaltung nur in Verbindung von Drehstrommotoren zur Strombegrenzung bei Anlauf gehört.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2020)

Es sind elektrisch kommutierte Synchronmotoren, der Gleichstrom wird also nicht bis zum Stator beibehalten, aber als Nicht-Elektroingenieur bin ich nicht wirklich sicher, was es mit Stern- und Dreiecksschaltung auf sich hat. Aber Drehstrom allgemein setzt schon einmal mindestens drei Pole heraus, die man eher in einer Laing denn in einer Billig-KoWaKü findet und wenn man drei Pole auf unterschiedliche Art verteilen will, würde ich einen Bedarf an mindestens 2*3 Spulenpaaren erwarten.


----------



## DOcean (12. Dezember 2020)

Servomotoren brauchen keine Stern/Dreieck Schaltung, dafür haben die ja Elektronik  imho

Mir ist jedenfalls noch keine Servoverstärker der da Möglichkeiten hat was umzuschalten, und auch noch kein Servo der mehr als die 3 Anschlüsse hat...

<<ist ETechnik-Ingieneur bei einem Hersteller von Industrie Elektronik


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (12. Dezember 2020)

Hab jetzt die X53 in betrieb und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, leise und sieht gut aus, und kühlt auch gut. Eine Frage aber noch, die Pumpe hat hier ja auch nur einen 3 Pin Anschluss, aber über die offizielle NZXT Software kann man die Pumpe ja trotzdem (steuern) bzw Leiste, Leistung usw auswählen, dass ist dann aber nicht schädlich oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> die Pumpe hat hier ja auch nur einen 3 Pin Anschluss, aber über die offizielle NZXT Software kann man die Pumpe ja trotzdem (steuern) bzw Leiste, Leistung usw auswählen, dass ist dann aber nicht schädlich oder?


Wenn der Hersteller die Regelung der Pumpe in seiner Software anbietet dann ist das natürlich so gewollt und nicht schädlich. NZXT gibt 800-2800 UPM in den Specs der Pumpe an, die ist also gewollt regelbar.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (12. Dezember 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn der Hersteller die Regelung der Pumpe in seiner Software anbietet dann ist das natürlich so gewollt und nicht schädlich.


Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, danke


----------

